# Grafikkarte sendet kein Signal an Bildschirm



## metno (18. August 2005)

Ich habe heute die benötigten Hardwarekomponenten für einen PC gekauft und diesen zusammengebaut. Doch wenn ich ihn starte, geht auf dem Bildschirm das No Signal nicht weg. Ich habe schon 2 PC's gebaut und beide funktionierte einwandefrei. Folgende Komponenten sind vorhanden:
 CPU: Pentium D 820
 Ram: 1x 1GB Kingston DDR2-Ram
 HD: Samsung 200GB Sata2
 MB: P5LD2 Deluxe
 Netzteil: 400W Qtec
 Grafik: IceQ x700 Pro

 Es kann sein, dass das Netzteil zu wenig Strom bringt, da auch beide DVD-Laufwerk nicht herausfahren. Oder was könnte es sonst noch sein?


----------



## Tobias K. (18. August 2005)

moin


Als erstes würde ich mal nen anderen Monitor an dem PC testen, bzw. den Monitor an einem anderen PC.
Das das Netzteil zu wenig Stom liefert, glaub ich nicht, da die Netzteile bei überbelastung ausgehen. Außerdem hast du ja nichts großartiges im PC drin, was extrem viel Strom verbrauchen würde.
Vielleicht ist die Grafikkarte einfach kaputt, drum anderen Monitor testen, oder Karte in nem anderen PC testen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## metno (18. August 2005)

An einem andern Monitor habe ich es schonversucht. Ohne Erfolg. Die Grafikkarte an einem andern PC ausprobieren könnte schwierig werden, da ich niemanden kenne mit PCI-Express PC. Ich muss mich mal herumfragen um mich zu vergewissern. Sonst gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit die Karte zu testen?


----------



## Tobias K. (18. August 2005)

moin




> Sonst gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit die Karte zu testen?


Wohl eher nicht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## metno (19. August 2005)

Habs geschafft. Ich baute alle teile nochmals neu ein und dan funktionierte es plözlich. Vielen Dank


----------

